# biggest one yet on the fly



## orvy (Oct 30, 2008)

25" around 6lbs. I hooked another pig but couldn't close the deal. All in all a good morning, 6 fish hooked, 3 landed.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Big old brown man. Was he on a red?


----------



## orvy (Oct 30, 2008)

He was in a run, just off a ledge. i dont think it was on a red.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice fish, you are going to need a bigger net!


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice fish and good girth. Looks like a Weber Brown to me...


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

Nueces said:


> Nice fish, you are going to need a bigger net!


Did you land it with that net? I had an experience like that. Tried to land a fish bigger than my net, he ended up breaking off. Great fish. Haunts you pretty good when the fight is on, uh?


----------



## pescador (Jul 2, 2008)

That is a nice brown, thanks for the pic.


----------

